# Break from posting break ...



## FriFlo (Jun 29, 2017)

hey, just so that you guys know ... I actually intended to do a break from posting (you know why ...). I guess you noticed, I didn't post for at least a few days! Did you?
But ... I confess! I couldn't keep up with it any longer, so, here we go again!


----------



## dtcomposer (Jun 29, 2017)

These new instrument teasers are getting more and more obscure. Have we gone too far?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 30, 2017)

Is it just me thinking of Seinfeld right now?





...Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Welcome back by the way.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok, now that I heard of that Mike Green Guy taking over, I think I have to take another break from posting ... bad news! So sad ...


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 2, 2017)

And who is Seinfeld?


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh, and how does one modify the tread title? It should now be "Break from Break from Posting Break".


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 2, 2017)

Moved to the on-topic forum


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 2, 2017)

Guy who thinks he's funny but isn't


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 2, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Guy who thinks he's funny but isn't


No, you are way funnier than I could ever be! :-D


----------

